#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-14
<chippanfat> alright guys :)
<markjones> hey chippanfat
<chippanfat> how do i go about changing file permisions to read and write? i know its something like chmod -rwx /opt but i cant get it right :(
<chippanfat> attempting to do some web work on ubuntu today :)
<markjones> chmod 755
<chippanfat> do i cd into the dir first?
<chippanfat> or put it at the end of the chmod command?
<markjones> hang on
<markjones> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/chmod-help.shtml
<markjones> should help
<chippanfat> coool :) thankyou :)
<markjones> s'ok
<chippanfat> there we go :D job done ! :D
<markjones> goodo
<chippanfat> how are you? :)
<markjones> as twitter says: I'm happy inside
<markjones> ttfn
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-15
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> nos da everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-16
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone,
 * brobostigon returns
<brobostigon-g1> Evening everyone
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-17
<Welshy-Rob> Hello, my ubuntu (10.10)  seems to be running really slowly on my system, i can only run about two programs at once and it still manages to crash now this could be because i have a pretty poor pc but the previous version of ubuntu used to run so much faster! is there anything you can suggest i do?
<markjones_> try xubuntu
<Welshy-Rob> markjones, how?
<markjones> burn a CD? ;)
<Welshy-Rob> sweet
<markjones> Welshy-Rob, sorry, get Lubuntu
<Welshy-Rob> markjones, okayy thnx
<arthurL> Or just install a different desktop environment
<arthurL> 10.10 runs that Unity malarky, right?
<arthurL> It'll be rather slow since it's new and being worked on
<Welshy-Rob> ah okay, is there a way i can somehow keep my data and just over write the kernal with a different one?
<Welshy-Rob> or will i have to format?
<arthurL> You can compile your own kernel and use that without losing any data providing you do it right
<arthurL> I have never done it myself so I wouldn't know how to go about doing that
<arthurL> but Google might :3
<Welshy-Rob> haha okay cool :)
<Welshy-Rob> really cant be asked to go through the whole backing up and formatting xD
<arthurL> I'd backup anyway since there's plenty of room for error
<arthurL> The minimum reqs for Ubuntu seem to keep increasing with each new version so if your machine is lacking - per se - I'd consider a different distro like Arch or Gentoo. They're quite advanced but worth learning about.
<Welshy-Rob> okayy sounds good, i have no where to backup to though haha my disks are practically bursting
<arthurL> In that case, it's down to you as to whether or not you go through with this without a backup ;)
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<beds> iawn
 * brobostigon-g1 is ircing from the pub
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-18
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<plodski> p'nawn da
<brobostigon> afternoonings plodski
<plodski> how art though
<brobostigon> plodski: not bad, tried, and emotional, and vaguely distressed, how about you?
<brobostigon> tired*
<plodski> tired yes, but glad its friday, wish that 2.5 hours would come quicker
<brobostigon> :)
<plodski> got weekend plans?
<brobostigon> plodski: nothingmuch, just a do nothing.maybe alittle c++. and you ?
<beds> noswaith dda
<brobostigon> noswaith dda beds
<beds> iawn?
<brobostigon> beds: i dont understand.
<brobostigon> nos da, everyone. sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-19
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-20
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> shwmae markie-
<markie-> brobostigon hey there, how's things?
<brobostigon> markie-: oher than significant tiredness, after trying to make things sane again lastnight, after natty blew up, i am fine, how about you?
<markie-> pretty good
<markie-> so far
<markie-> moved out and everything
<brobostigon> ah, ok.
<brobostigon> hopefully not too stressful.
<markie-> it's definitely different
<markie-> :P
<markie-> what have i missed around here?
<brobostigon> not a huge amount,
<markie-> really, it's been ages since i was here
<brobostigon> i think you're right, yes.
<markie-> it's good to see all are in good shape :)
<brobostigon> mostly. :)
<markie-> how's England?
<brobostigon> cold and wet,
<markie-> heh much the same here
<brobostigon> ohwell.
<markie-> i like it, it may remind you of something you like ;)
<brobostigon> ?
<markie-> like fruit juice
<brobostigon> you dont drink real ale cold.
<markie-> hehe
<brobostigon> bbl.
<brobostigon> noswaith dda everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-13
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-15
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-18
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-19
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2013-02-13
<markjones_> Shwmae pawb!
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym: Now with added goodness. | Croeso I sianel IRC Ubuntu-cym: Nawr gyda daioni ychwanegol. |
